# I'm looking for a singer in Milan



## Lookingfor (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm a songwriter and I've a rock n roll band. We write song in english, so we need an english singer because we don't want problem with the brit accent.
We're gonna try to play our music everywhere, first of all in the Albion country.
Please, help us and contact me! I'm desperate D:
We're 22-26


----------

